# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Emine Erdoğan ' Karamanlis Öpüşmesi

## iputisamo

Emine Erdoğan ğ Karamanlis üpüşmesi

----------


## iputisamo

ENİşTEM BENİ NİYE üPTü? - Hüseyin MüMTAZ 


Son gün uğurlama töreninde Atinağda Karamanlis Erdoğanğı yanaklarından öpünce kısa bir protokol krizi yaşanmış.. Başbakanlık korumaları bir an ne yapacaklarına karar verememişler. üyle ya öpen adam ev sahibi ülkenin başbakanı. Türkiyeğde ve ğyerliğ biri olsa hemen yaka paça ğmüteferrikağya atılırdı.

Erdoğan yerlilere öptürmediği yanaklarını yabancılara öptürmekte en ufak bir sakınca görmüyor. Berlusconiğnin nikah şahitliğinde de yanılmıyorsam benzer bir kriz yaşanmıştı.

Sonunda TRT ve AAğdan ğricağ edilmiş, uğurlamanın görüntüleri yayınlanmamış..

Anlaşılan ğricağ yerli basına da ulaşmıştı ki ertesi gün olay hakkında tek bir yorum yoktu..

üyle ya Karamanlisğin ğKıbrısğın tümü ABğye girmiştir. Kuzeyğin özel statüsü vardırğ diyerek oradaki Türklerin Rumğa yamanmış olduğunu ileri sürmesine rağmen siz Batı Trakyağda Türklere: ğBen Batı Trakyağda yaşayan kardeşlerime şunu söylüyorum. Sizler Yunanistanğın birer vatandaşısınız. Dolayısıyla Avrupa Birliğiğnin birer bireyisiniz. Hepiniz güçlü bir Yunanistan için çalışmalısınız. Güçlü bir Yunanistan sizin de mutluluğunuzdur. Sorunlar olabilirğ derseniz; Heybeli için yeşil ışık yakarsanız; ğBu kavga neden yapılıyor. Ben İstanbulğda doğdum, büyüdüm. 12 yaşında iken patronum Rumğduğ itirafında bulunursanız, ilk gün ve gece yan yana-elele bir aile ortamı içinde son derece yakın ilişkiler sergilerseniz adam elbet sevindirik olacak, ne yapacağını, memnuniyetini nasıl ifade edeceğini şaşıracaktı.

Aslına bakarsanız bizim şaşkınlığımızın da Karamanlisğten pek geri kalır yanı yoktur.

Bir tarihte Erdoğan eskiden ğYa Taksim Ya ülümğ mitinglerine katıldığını söyleyince üşenmeden internetten tercüme-i halini çıkarmış; bahse konu mitingler 1956-57ğli yıllarda yapıldığına göre 54 doğumlu muhteremin en fazla 3 ila 4 yaşlarında bu mitinglerde arz-ı endam eylediğini saptamıştık..

3-4 yaşlarında Kıbrıs konusunda en fanatik mitinglere katılan Erdoğan demek oluyor ki büyük bir fikri gelişme ile 12 yaşında Rum patronun yanında çalışmaya başlayabiliyordu..

Ne diyordu Gümülcine'de Azınlık Yüksek Tahsilliler Derneği'ni ziyaret eden Erdoğan, "Sevgili kardeşlerim, 20 yıl önceki düşüncelerimle bugünkü düşüncelerim örtüşmüyor. Kendimle hesaplaşıyor ve 'Yaa.. Ben bunları nasıl söylemişim' diyorum. Dün 'Go home' dediğinize bugün diyemiyorsunuz. Dünya büyük bir köy artık." 

Halbuki Kıbrısğta Türklere evet dedirterek Cumhuriyet tarihin en büyük diplomatik başarısına imza atan; 52 yıl sonra da Batı Trakyağyı ziyaret eden ilk Türkiyeli devlet adamı olan Erdoğanğa ğYunan vatandaşı Türklerğ şu sıkıntılarını iletiyorlardı;

"1. Atina, Lozan Anlaşması'nda 'Türk azınlık' ifadesinin bulunmadığını öne sürerek, bizi 'Müslüman azınlık' olarak tanımlıyor. İsminde 'Türk' geçen derneklerin faaliyetlerine izin verilmiyor. Türkiye'nin Karamanlis'e baskı yapıp hakkımızı kabul ettirmesini istiyoruz. 

2. Batı Trakya'daki öğrenciler, Türkçe ve Yunancayı iyi bilmemeleri ve eğitimlerinin yetersiz olması nedeniyle, AB ve Yunanistan'ın 'ikinci sınıf vatandaşları' olarak yetişiyor. Yunanistan'ın baskısıyla Batı Trakya'daki Türk öğretmen sayısı giderek azalıyor. Eğitimde eşitliği yakalayamazsak kaybolup gideriz. 

3. Hükümet, dini liderlere gerekli saygıyı göstermiyor. İki atanmış, iki seçilmiş müftü var. Aralarında iletişim yok. Halk, küçük bir iş için bile müftüler arasında mekik dokuyor. "

Kaderin ne garip cilvesidir ki; 14 Mayıs 1920 günü yaptıkları referandum ile Fransız mandası yerine Yunan idaresini kabul eden Batı Trakya Türkleri tam 84 yıl sonra; 24 Nisan 2004ğte Kıbrıs Türklerini yine referandumla benzer bir idareye iteleyen-yamalamak isteyen Türkiyeğnin başbakanına ğşikayetteğ bulunuyorlardı.

AB vatandaşı olan Batı Trakya Türklerinin bu şikayetlerini; Rumğun yamacında sığıntı olarak ABğye girebilmek uğruna % 65 oranında evet diyen Kıbrısğın evetçileri duyuyor muydu acaba?

Erdoğan Yunanistan ziyaretinin ikinci gününde Karamanlis tarafından Başbakanlığın önünde resmi törenle karşılanmış. Tören sırasında bandonun çaldığı İstiklal Marşığna rağmen yürümeye devam eden Erdoğanğı Karamanlis kolundan çekerek durdurmuş. (Cumhuriyet. 8 Mayıs 2004. Murat İlemğin haberi)

Ne güzel.. KKTCğde İstiklal Marşı söyleme özürlü bir başbakan; Türkiyeğde de İstiklal Marşı çalınırken yürüyen bir başbakan var..

Erdoğan, Karamanlisği Ankarağya geldiğinde Rizeğye de götüreceğini söylemiş..

Aman dikkat.. 

Yerli gençler geçen sefer Erdoğanğın köylerine gelişlerini; ğPotamyağnın gururu, hoş geldinğ diye karşılamışlardı.

Bu sefer ne olur aynı slogan söylenmesin.. Karamanlis Rumca biliyor.. Bir an kısa bir şaşkınlık, burnunun direğini sızlatan inanılmaz bir nostalji yaşayabilir..

Rum-Yunanlığnın ne kadar sosyalist-solcu ve ğmedeniğ olursa olsun önce milliyetçi olduklarını, ğreel politikağ uyguladıklarını hep söyledik..

Bizim ne yazık ki ğgelişerek değişenğ tekke-zaviye kültürü mezunu idarecilerimiz ise olaylara hala dar cemaat kalıpları açısından bakıyorlar..

Kuzeyden evet çıktığı an tanıtmak için ellerinden geleni artlarına koymayacaklarını ifade buyuran ğbaş hariciyecimizğ Gül; ğKKTCğnin İslam Konferansı ürgütüğndeki gözlemci üye statüsünün yükseltilmesini istedikleriniğ söylemiş.

ğTanıtmağ ancak İslam Konferansı ürgütü içinde olacak anlaşılan..

Bu düşünce örgüsü; referandum öncesi adadaki saha çalışmamız sırasında duyduklarımızla birebir örtüşüyor..

74 göçmenlerinin Akepe ile ğyakınğ temasta olan ğgörüş liderleriğnin ğUlÃ»l emre itaatğ ilkesi ile bize ğBu memlekete din-diyanet getirmek istiyoruzğ dediklerini daha önce aktarmıştık.

Dün gene Kıbrısğla telefonda konuşurken duyduklarımız ise tüylerimizi ürpertti.

Ankarağdan adaya haberler uçuruluyormuş; ğHer köye ikişer cami yapılacak, camiye gitmeyene maaş verilmeyecekğğ diyeğ

Telefondaki ğsade vatandaşğın cevaben söylediklerini aktarayım da içiniz rahatlasın; 

ğBenim Cumhurbaşkanımı tanımayanı ben de tanımamğğ

Merakım şimdi şu;

Bırakın okumuşlarını ama Türkiyeğdeki ğsade vatandaşğ o noktaya ne zaman gelecek? 

10.05.04

----------

